# How to use symbols in formulas - excel



## reboleira (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi

I'm doing some formulas in excel, and I'd like to use some symbols.

I can put the  symbol in a normal cell (using insert symbol), but if I want to use it in a formula I can´t.

Can someone help me?

Example: =IF(C5>=10%;" ";IF(C5>=20%;"  ";IF(C5>=30%;"  ";" ")))

Thank's


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I made the formula simpler - not so much my forte (that's why I come here) - but you can reference another cell where the smiley is located, as in this case.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Referencing a nother cell would be easiest, as slurpee55 lines out. If you didn't want to do that, however, you could use Conditional Formatting to also check for your condition to change the font and apply the associated character in your IF() function.

HTH


----------



## harish (Feb 12, 2007)

Symbols have Alt+4 digit numeric value (numeric key pad) value. See Character Map for the combination to use for the Smiley in the font you are using.
Hold down the Alt Key (keep it pressed) and type the numeric value (from the numeric key pad only), i.e., for 'R' it is Alt+0052, and for 'r' it is Alt+0072.


----------

